# Demande 4 eme agrément



## Nanouhas (7 Novembre 2022)

Bonsoir, 
J’ai besoin de votre avis et merci pour celles qui le donneront sans juger.
Je m’explique, je suis agréée pour 3 enfants. Actuellement j’ai un contrat à plein temps et 2 à temps partiel. J’ai fais une demande pour avoir une 4 eme place il y a un mois. Entre temps le RPE m’apprend que je pouvais accueillir un autre enfant à condition que les jours où ils seront présents tous ensemble ne dépasse pas 55 jours par an. 
Du coup j’ai accepté un contrat ou c’est le cas. Aujourd’hui la puéricultrice m’a appelé pour fixer un rdv pour venir visiter suite à ma demande. 
Donc ma question est ce que je n’aurai pas de souci suite à l’accueil d’un autre enfant 
Et pour information: je n’ai pas encore déclaré à la pmi l’arrivée de cet enfant car on vient de commencer l’adaptation


----------



## MeliMelo (8 Novembre 2022)

Je crois que même avec l'accueil occasionnel/d'urgence vous devez en informer la PMI pour qu'elle vous donne l'accord, à partir du moment où cela dépasse votre nombre de places sur votre agrément, non ? La démarche est juste moins fastidieuse qu'une réelle extension d'agrément. Rectifiez peut-être vite le tir ?
Je suis curieuse des avis des collègues expérimentées, il me semble que c'est ce qu'on nous avait appris en formation mais j'ai un doute. Je suis étonnée qu'il ne faille faire aucune démarche tout de même auprès du service agrément, et je suis étonnée que votre RPE ne vous l'ai pas dit, mais je suis peut-être dans l'erreur. Dans tous les cas chez nous on doit déclarer sous 8 jours max l'enfant, même si encore en adaptation.


----------



## Chantou1 (8 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour Nanouhas,

Pour déclarer c’est sous 8 jours et le respecter car des PMI peuvent être intraitables à ce niveau là, sachez le.

📌 *Faites la déclaration aujourd’hui c’est préférable.*

autrement, si vous êtes « en dehors des clous » pour ces 55 jours, demander une extension à la puéricultrice d’accepter ou pas ...  en définitive ou provisoire.

Pour ces 55 jours, je n’en ai jamais entendu parler, est-ce nouveau ?


----------



## Griselda (8 Novembre 2022)

Alors oui on peut à présent prendre un enfant suplémentaire  (qui dépasse son Agrément) pour permettre aux AMs d'être remplacées quand elles partent en formation ou sont malades. Ca ne peut pas dépasser ni 50h/mois, ni 55 jours/an. Pour autant il y a tout un dossier à remplir et envoyer à chaque fois que ça se produit. Cette possibilité, pour ce que j'en ai compris n'a pas pour vocation d'avoir un contrat de plus à l'année, c'est pour remplacer une collègue.

La meilleure solution c'est bel et bien d'obtenir cette 4eme place pour être dans les clous.
Esperons que la puer' sera cool sur le sujet.
Je lui dirais que j'ai à priori mal compris cette possibilité quand mon RPE m'en a parlé c'est pourquoi je sollicite cette 4 eme place.
Attention de ne pas accuser trop vite le RPE d'avoir mal aiguillé car il est possible que lui même n'ait pas su (ou compris) qu'il ne s'agissait pas d'un remplacement?! Montre toi de bonne foi avant tout sans rejeter la faute sur lui.
Pour autant il faudrait bien demander au RPE d'être plus précis avec cette information.
Ce qui jouera en ta faveur c'est qu'aujourd'hui si par moment tu as déjà 4 enfants en charge, ça reste "raisonnable" car 3 d'entre eux sont des temps partiels si je comprends bien.


----------



## Sandrine2572 (8 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour

Oui j en avait ente du parler de ses 50h / semaine 55 jours /année 

Si vous avez tout fait dans les règles je pense pas que ça pose problème

Le mieux est d avoir une quatrième places sur votre agrément et si possible la levée de restrictions des âges


----------



## Nanouhas (8 Novembre 2022)

Merci les filles pour vos réponses.. pour la déclaration à la PMI je n’ai pas encore déclarer parce que je n’ai pas encore dépassé les 8 jours donc je suis toujours dans les temps.
Ma puer passera cette semaine, donc je vous tiendrai au courant de la suite


----------



## Griselda (8 Novembre 2022)

Il faut comprendre pourquoi ce texte a été produit.
On a dit que les nouvelles agréées, avant leur 1er renouvellement étaient tenues de faire des formations complémentaires et volontaires.
Mais si ça devient obligatoire dans ce cas on n'a pas à leur imposer que ce soit fait en dehors du temps d'accueil (elles doivent avoir le choix). 
Or le premier frein à faire une formation en temps d'accueil est la problématique d'être remplacée.
Et la 1ere raison pour laquelle il est difficile de trouver une remplaçante c'est le respect de son Agrément.
Et il n'est pas question d'imposer aux AMs qu'elles réservent une place sur leur Agrément juste au cas où elles auraient besoin de faire un remplacement car pendant ce temps personne ne les paie.
On a donc fait un texte qui permet à une AM, en gros de s'octroyer une place supplémentaire dérogatoire, mais dans certaines conditions uniquement ET en remplissant un dossier qui démontre qu'elle en ont la capacité et la logistique pour à chaque fois que ça se produit. La PMI et le CD pouvant très bien retoquer une AM qui ne remplirait pas les conditions.


----------



## Nanouhas (18 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour les filles, je reviens vous raconter ce qui s’est passé après le passage de la puer..
Quand elle est passé, elle est restée 2h chez moi.. et c’est elle qui m’a proposé d’accueillir en surnombre, et elle m’a proposé de commencer l’accueil la semaine d’après comme ça elle aura le temps de voir comment je gère les 4 accueillis et à fixer un autre rdv.
La semaine d’après, elle revient et reste encore 2h, 
Une semaine après, elle m’appelle au tel pour m’annoncer que ma demande a été refusée, soit disant que je suis mal organisée. Dans ce cas pourquoi autoriser l’accueil en surnombre alors qu’ils peuvent refuser l’agrément pour une 4eme place ? 
Le petit souci c’est que je n’ai pas encore reçu de lettre pour le refus et les 3 mois légal touchent à leur fin.
Donc est ce qu’il y’a une démarche à suivre dans ce cas? 
Merci à vous


----------



## miette (18 Décembre 2022)

Pour accueillir un enfant supplémentaire 55 jours par an en plus de ma capacité d accueil j ai dû en faire la demande au Conseil Général. Cela fonctionne comme une dérogation donc la pmi doit donner son consentement.


----------



## Nanouhas (19 Décembre 2022)

Pour une demande d’une place supplémentaires oui le CD doit donner son consentement mais pour une place en surnombre avec les 2 conditions que vous avez cité miette, c’est juste un formulaire que l’assmat rempli et envoie à la pmi sans attendre d’avoir un avis favorable ou non..en tt cas dans mon département c’est comme ça


----------



## MeliMelo (19 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour Nahounas, oh mince, je suis désolée pour vous, cela veut dire que le petit que vous avez en 4e place, vous ne pourrez pas l'avoir sur votre agrément ? Ce sont les parents qui vont être contents.... La PMI vous a t'elle donné plus d'explications sur votre "manque d'organisation" ? Histoire de corriger le tir si vous refaites une demande dans quelques mois ? Je crois que vous pouvez faire appel de la décision aussi. Bon courage.


----------



## Nanouhas (20 Décembre 2022)

Non, je continuerai l’accueil de ce petit car ils ne se croisent tous les 4 qu’une fois par semaine et ça j’y droit. Ce qui m’a été refusé c’est une place supplémentaire dans mon agrément. Mais le souci c’est que je n’ai pas reçu de courrier stipulant ce refus, c’est juste la puer qui me l’a dit au tel


----------



## MeliMelo (20 Décembre 2022)

Vous allez peut-être le recevoir plus tard. Après je trouve cela dommage de ne pas vous laisser votre chance, c'est normal qu'à chaque place supplémentaire il y a un temps d'adaptation pour nous aussi et toute une organisation à revoir... mais bon !


----------



## Dilara (21 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour Nanouhas !
Ce que toi tu aimerais ( faire la demande pour une 4ème place ) et ce que le RPE t'informe ( possibilité de garder un 4ème en faisant une demande d'accueil en surnombre sans forcément avoir un agréement pour 4 enfants )
C'est 2 choses différentes, à toi de choisir ce qu'il te convient. Après faire une demande pour un agréement de 4 enfants, te permet d'avoir d'importe quel type de contrat, temps plein ou partiel, sans avoir cette contrainte de nombre de jours par an.
Etant donné que j'ai eu mon agrément en juin 2022, j'ai eu un document expliquant différents recours qu'on peut avoir, dont celle de l'accueil en surnombre à titre exceptionnel. je te met en pièce jointe le paragraphe


	Vous devez être inscrit pour voir cette image jointe » Je m'inscris


----------



## Griselda (29 Décembre 2022)

En effet Dilara a raison, surtout le surnombre n'a pas pour vocation d'accepter un contrat à la fronde qui serait à l'année mais bien pour accepter des contrats de remplacement. S'il s'agit de s'engager avec une Famille sur du long terme la possibilité du surnombre serait clairement detourné ce qui peut ne pas être apprécié par la PMI.


----------

